# Collecting Symphonies: What am I missing?



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

So I've been collecting in earnest for about a year, and I've been building a collection of symphonies especially (I really like a full orchestral sound, moreso that chamber works or piano sonatas). Here is what I've amassed so far:

Beethoven symphonies 1-9
Brahms symphonies 1-4
Bruckner symphonies 1-9 (no 0)
Dvorak symphonies 1-9
Mahler symphonies 1-10
Mendelssohn symphonies 1-5
Mozart symphonies 1-41
Schubert symphonies 1-9
Schumann symphonies 1-4
Sibelius symphonies 1-7 (plus Kullervo)
Tchaikovsky symphonies 1-6
Vaughan Williams symphonies 1-9
-----
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Copland symphony 3
Haydn symphonies 22,44,64,82-87, 93-104
Honegger symphonies 2-3
Nielsen symphony 4
Prokofiev symphony 5
Saint Saens symphony 3
Shostakovich symphony 10

So my question is this - what composers of symphonies do you think I should move into collecting and/or completing next? The ones I've responded to most strongly have been Beethoven, Bruckner, Brahms, and Sibelius. I really like German romanticism. I enjoy most all of the others. The only one that has really kind of bored me has been Haydn (I find them pleasant but never remember them afterwards).

Any and all suggestions welcome - whether it is from a personal preference perspective or from a "completist" perspective.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Complete the Nielsen set
Sample Martinu, you will probably like him.
Also look at Eduard Tubin, George Lloyd & Edmund Rubbra
For something very new (last year) David Matthews' #9
And last but not least, Graville Bantock - Hebridean, Pagan & Celtic


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

P.S. Why no Mahler 10th? Forget the Cooke 1st nonsense, it is pure Mahler.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Be prepared for a variety of responses. Looking at what you have already, I'd recommend sampling Rachmaninoff 2 & 3; Prokofiev 1,3,6; Nielsen 3,5; Copland 3; Franck; Shostakovich 1,4,5,7,8; Syzmanowski 3; Walton 1. That's keeping it strictly to symphonies and are 'safe' choices. If you are open to other forms the choices widen considerably. I'd certainly suggest any of Richard Strauss' tone poems.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

FWIW, of Shostakovich, I only ever listen to 5, 9, 11 & 15. For Rachmaninoff, the 1st and occasionally the 3rd.
Incidentally, I should have added the Elgar 1st to the earlier list.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

MatthewWeflen said:


> The only one that has really kind of bored me has been Haydn (I find them pleasant but never remember them afterwards).


I suspect that you may be listening to the wrong recordings....


----------



## CrunchyFr0g (Jun 11, 2019)

Coming out of left field, try Scriabin. Symphonies 1 and 2 are conventional but still very opulent. Symphonies 3 and 4 (The Divine Poem and The Poem of Ecstasy) are other-worldly.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

CrunchyFr0g said:


> Coming out of left field, try Scriabin. Symphonies 1 and 2 are conventional but still very opulent. Symphonies 3 and 4 (The Divine Poem and The Poem of Ecstasy) are other-worldly.


Scriabin purchased just now. It does look up my alley. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

wkasimer said:


> I suspect that you may be listening to the wrong recordings....


Is there one in particular you would recommend?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

All three Rachmaninoffs, both Elgars. The Myaskovsky symphonies are very much worth exploring, but varied and uneven in inspiration. #6, 21 and 27 are good bets. If you like him there's a complete set under Svetlanov. From Finland come Melartin and Madetoja, and from Sweden come Stenhammar and Atterberg. Tubin is interesting but uneven; start with his lovely 4th.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

More Berlioz, I say. Harold en Italie and Roméo et Juliette are both really good. 

As for Haydn, definitely check out the Colin Davis/Concertgebouw recordings of the so-called London symphonies. Check out that team for the Berlioz, too, now that I think about it.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Re Haydn:


MatthewWeflen said:


> Is there one in particular you would recommend?


Any of Frans Brüggen's recordings.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

If you are to dip your toes into one late 20th-century cycle, my pick would be Schnittke (composed 1957-1997). Without wanting to overwhelm, I highly recommend the following recordings:

Symphony #1: USSR Ministry of Culture State Symphony Orchestra / Roshdestvensky (Melodiya)

Symphony #2: Mikaeli Kammarkör, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Segerstam (BIS)

Symphony #5: Royal Concertgebouworchestra / Chailly (Decca)

Symphony #8: Norrköping Symphony Orchestra / Lü Jia (BIS)

Here's the _First Symphony_. If you like this crazy, chaotic, yet spellbinding music, there is so much more where it came from.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Let's be honest, your original list probably covers about 90+% of the best Symphonies out there. But there are gems aplenty beyond the core. I cannot disagree with a single suggestion here, apart from the horrific suggestion that implies Tubin is uneven. :angel: He's not, all of his Symphonies are excellent! I'd definitely fill up on Nielsen and Martinu. Some one-off works I'd consider essential:

Suk: Asrael Symphony
Berwald: Sinfonie singuliere
Magnard: Symphonies 3&4
Madetoja 3
Messiaen Turangalila
Panufnik Sinfonia Sacra
Liszt: Faust and Dante
Fibich 3
Hindemith Mathis Der Maler
Sallinen 3&4

And if you do try Bruggen's Haydn, it will indeed help you reassess!

I'll bore you senseless with more as I think of them!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> So I've been collecting in earnest for about a year, and I've been building a collection of symphonies especially (I really like a full orchestral sound, moreso that chamber works or piano sonatas). Here is what I've amassed so far:
> 
> Beethoven symphonies 1-9
> Brahms symphonies 1-4
> ...


Rachmaninoff's 2nd Symphony, particularly if you like that big Romantic sound. It is wonderfully beautiful. Maybe more like Tchaikovsky than the Germans. I love this symphony.

Hovhaness wrote a LOT of symphonies - being a completist there might be daunting. Still, get his Op. 132, Mysterious Mountain. The Fritz Reiner recording is a great one.

Go with something completely different - try Messiaen's Turangalila Symphony. It definitely isn't German romanticism, but you might be surprised by it.

You have some Copland - why not try another American. Barber's 1st and 2nd Symphonies are quite good - Marin Alsop has both of them on one disk on Naxos. For that matter, you can buy all his orchestral works conducted by her on the Naxos label for really pretty cheap, and his Knoxville: Summer of 1915 is well worth hearing.

Past that, I would dip into the tone poems. Strauss has some very good ones, including his Also Sprach Zarathustra and his Alpine Symphony (not really a symphony).

You mention you have Mahler's symphonies 1-9. There is debate about his 10th - is it or isn't it his or Cooke's. Try it anyways. But if you don't have it, get his other "10th" symphony - Das Lied von der Erde. Peak Mahler, peak German romanticism.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Totally forgot: probably (to steal a tagline from a famous Danish advert) the last of the greats: Vagn Holmboe. Try 6&8!

Oh, and get a copy of this month's Gramophone. A very good article about the"forgotten" American symphonists. Gems aplenty there too.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DrMike said:


> Past that, I would dip into the tone poems. Strauss has some very good ones, including his Also Sprach Zarathustra and his Alpine Symphony (not really a symphony).
> 
> You mention you have Mahler's symphonies 1-9. There is debate about his 10th - is it or isn't it his or Cooke's. Try it anyways. But if you don't have it, get his other "10th" symphony - Das Lied von der Erde. Peak Mahler, peak German romanticism.


I do have a pretty complete R. Strauss collection. Love it, especially Metamorphosen, Alpensinfonie, Ein Heldenleben and Zarathustra.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Becca said:


> P.S. Why no Mahler 10th? Forget the Cooke 1st nonsense, it is pure Mahler.


Turns out my set does have Mahler 10, (Chailly).


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

Really, though, it isn't about getting more different symphonies at this point. Now you get to go from the breadth of your collection to adding depth - different recordings of the same works. You'll notice people filling a whole page listing all the recordings they have of one particular work. Just as an example, I believe I currently have 9-10 different recordings of Bach's Goldberg Variations. I have three complete sets of Beethoven's symphonies (Immerseel, Vanska, Szell) along with various partial sets (Klemperer, Karajan, Fricsay, Toscanini, etc.).


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DrMike said:


> Really, though, it isn't about getting more different symphonies at this point. Now you get to go from the breadth of your collection to adding depth - different recordings of the same works. You'll notice people filling a whole page listing all the recordings they have of one particular work. Just as an example, I believe I currently have 9-10 different recordings of Bach's Goldberg Variations. I have three complete sets of Beethoven's symphonies (Immerseel, Vanska, Szell) along with various partial sets (Klemperer, Karajan, Fricsay, Toscanini, etc.).


I do have 9 Beethoven cycles (Karajan x4, Gardiner, Chailly, Bernstein, Toscanini, and Morris), but not many alternates of the others.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> Oh, and get a copy of this month's Gramophone. A very good article about the"forgotten" American symphonists. Gems aplenty there too.


I don't have a Gramophone subscription, but by reading the first page it seems that this article leaves out Sessions!


----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

Get Shostakovich and Rachmaninoff complete cycle, Khatchatourian #2, Elgar 1, Carl Maria von Weber #1, Dutilleux #2 Le Double.
I think Bruckner 0 is needed if you are a bruckner fan. And probably a lot more...


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

DrMike said:


> You mention you have Mahler's symphonies 1-9. There is debate about his 10th - is it or isn't it his or Cooke's. Try it anyways. But if you don't have it, get his other "10th" symphony - Das Lied von der Erde. Peak Mahler, peak German romanticism.


Das Lied von der Erde was written before the 9th so it would really be 8 1/2 if we were numbering things. Regardless it's a great choice and really more of a symphony with a person singing than a song cycle.

Harold en Italie and other Shostakovich symphonies are also good suggestions.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, as mentioned a couple times already, get Rachmaninoff, complete cycle (1,2 & 3).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmmm, did somebody mention


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Naxos series from Malipiero symphonies is well worth hearing

(Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tastes are of course personal, but I could not do without the cycles of Schmidt, Bax and Alfven.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Roussel’s symphonies, beautiful and unique symphonies.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

One can collect 1000s of different symphonies, if one has enough determination.

Here's an interesting source as regards more or less all recorded, Russian/Soviet symphonies:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/Ntl_discogs/Russian_symphonies/Russian_Symphonies_RZ.pdf


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DrMike said:


> *Really, though, it isn't about getting more different symphonies at this point. Now you get to go from the breadth of your collection to adding depth - different recordings of the same works.* You'll notice people filling a whole page listing all the recordings they have of one particular work. Just as an example, I believe I currently have 9-10 different recordings of Bach's Goldberg Variations. I have three complete sets of Beethoven's symphonies (Immerseel, Vanska, Szell) along with various partial sets (Klemperer, Karajan, Fricsay, Toscanini, etc.).


I'd go for further symphonic/musical variety - the 20th century being rather modestly represented so far (1x Shostakovich, 1x Nielsen, etc.).


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

If you'd ever want to try something rather more adventurous, the 8 symphonies of Per Nørgård are worthy of attention. The 3rd is the most accessible so a good place to start.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Andolink said:


> If you'd ever want to try something rather more adventurous, the 8 symphonies of Per Nørgård are worthy of attention. The 3rd is the most accessible so a good place to start.


The 1st can be somewhat compared to late Sibelius too.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

I would also go back in time a little and add Handels concerti grossi and Bach's Orchestral suites and the Brandenburgs to your collection. And there are some great recordings of Rameau suites (orchestral parts from his operas, no singing involved). I would absolutely go for lively HIP style, like Bruggen, Koopman or Pinnock. 

All others already have been recommended. I would also recommend to search for other recordings of music you like. One recording can sweep you off your feet while another can just pass unnoticed. The most significant individual recordings are in many cases not represented in complete cycles.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In my case, it took quite a while in my collecting until I began really caring about the different, musical approaches to standard works.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> In my case, it took quite a while in my collecting until I began really caring about the different, musical approaches to standard works.


Same here, but I didn't start with complete cycles of many composers, but with getting to know and internalize individual works and slowly digging my way into musical history.

PS: I would suggest to add to the list the orchestral works of the French composers Debussy, Dutilleux and Ravel and of the Hungarian composer Bartok (concerto for orchestra).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

In addition to some of the suggestions above, Stravinsky is, for me, a glaring omission here--I'd start with Stravinsky conducting his own Symphony in 3 Movements, Symphony in C, and Symphony of Psalms.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

If you enjoy symphonies you'll want to hear Edward Elgar's Symphonies 1 and 2, No. 3 if you want something akin to Mahler's 10th -- something that may or may not represent the composer.

The Shostakovich symphonies are the last great set written on this planet. No one has come close to his inspiration since he died.

Englishman Robert Simpson wrote 11 symphonies of varying noise levels and imagination. There is an integral set available though I'd recommend hearing the first one and see what you think.

Weber's two symphonies are worth hearing; so is Webern's only symphony.

Prokofiev's symphonic canon is all over the place in my opinion. I think No. 6 the best as it captures both the sadness and optimism of the postwar world.

Stravinsky's Symphony in Three Movements and Symphony of Psalms are often linked together.

The American "band of brothers" -- Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roy Harris et al -- were good 20th century writers whose sound is very similar. Try Piston 2, Schuman 3 and Harris 7.

Howard Hanson's "Romantic" Symphony 2 is the greatest American symphony in my opinion. He wrote others but none at that level of inspiration. Some say Copland's No. 3 the greatest American symphony.

I find the Haydn "sturm und drang" symphonies a bit more mysterious than either the Paris or London sets. Bruggen's set with his period band is, like most sets, inconsistent in performance but he includes symphonies normally not so and exploits the colors of the orchestra more than others.

It is probably unlikely you don't know Richard Strauss's two "symphonies" -- the one on the mountain (Alpine), the other in the family (Domestic). Both are extended orchestral suites even though they are called symphonies. His other symphony-length works in this vein are Also Sprach Zarathustra and Ein Heldenleben (A hero's life with Strauss being the hero.)


----------



## TheGazzardian (Nov 24, 2018)

Three symphonies that are a little different than the traditional fair, but may be of interest if you're wanting some new sounds:

1. Cindy McTee - Symphony No. 1: Ballet for Orchestra
2. Philip Glass - Symphony No. 11
3. Krzsyzstof Penderecki - Symphony No.3

All are relatively new (the Philip Glass one is from 2017 and is just fantastic).


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Essential symphonies are one thing but you will end up missing quite a lot from some composers if you insist on symphonies. Some composers, especially more recent ones like Debussy, Bartok and Stravinsky, didn't use the symphony as a form for their major utterances. Anyway, the following are major/essential (mostly) symphonies (many are merely seconded as they have already been suggested):

Nielsen - you need all (except perhaps 6).
Shostakovich - 1, 4, 5, 6, 13, 14 at least.
Prokofiev - 1, 6, 7.
Stravinsky - Symphony in 3 Movements, Symphony of Psalms at least ..
Martinu - all 6.
Haydn - at least get a better set of the London symphonies (there are many but Jochum, Beecham and Minkowski are all excellent).
Bizet - Symphony in C
Britten - Spring Symphony, Cello Symphony, Sinfonia da Requiem
Elgar - both.
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde is really a symphony.
Schmidt - At least 2 and 4.
Janacek - Sinfonietta.
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler Symphony.
Suk - Asrael
Rachmaninov - All three.
Berlioz - Harold in Italy
Scriabin - 3 and 4.
Walton - 1.
Schnittke - 5.
Dutilleux - both.
Weber - both.

If you like more modern music let us know as there are plenty more!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

NLAdriaan said:


> I would also go back in time a little and add Handels concerti grossi and Bach's Orchestral suites and the Brandenburgs to your collection. And there are some great recordings of Rameau suites (orchestral parts from his operas, no singing involved). I would absolutely go for lively HIP style, like Bruggen, Koopman or Pinnock.
> 
> All others already have been recommended. I would also recommend to search for other recordings of music you like. One recording can sweep you off your feet while another can just pass unnoticed. The most significant individual recordings are in many cases not represented in complete cycles.


The larger Pinnock Bach set is on its way to me presently. I do have two other Brandenburg recordings.


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Eduard Tubin: symphonies 4 and 8.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

So, does anyone know of a disc that contains good recordings of both Bruckner 0 and 00? I'm browsing now, and the only ones with both I see are Marcus Bosch and Gennady Rozhdestvensky, neither of whom I have heard of.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> Essential symphonies are one thing but you will end up missing quite a lot from some composers if you insist on symphonies. Some composers, especially more recent ones like Debussy, Bartok and Stravinsky, didn't use the symphony as a form for their major utterances.


I have plenty of tone poems, concerti, divertimenti, etc. I just thought that would be too massive a list to post for hole-filling suggestions


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> So, does anyone know of a disc that contains good recordings of both Bruckner 0 and 00? I'm browsing now, and the only ones with both I see are Marcus Bosch and Gennady Rozhdestvensky, neither of whom I have heard of.


Rozhdestvensky was one one of the great Russian conductors (he died recently) and had a very broad repertoire - he was the first to do a complete RVW cycle in Russia. I don't know about his Bruckner but generally he is well worth investigating.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

Can't believe I forgot this one, but definitely try Gorecki's Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs." This is a hauntingly beautiful and sad symphony. I don't care for much modern classical, but I liked this one on first listen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> So, does anyone know of a disc that contains good recordings of both Bruckner 0 and 00? I'm browsing now, and the only ones with both I see are Marcus Bosch and Gennady Rozhdestvensky, neither of whom I have heard of.


Georg Tintner's recordings of these early Bruckner symphonies on the Naxos label are very good, and the added bonus of the lower Naxos prices.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Why are you focused on symphonies only? There are many great ballet scores for full orchestra to be enjoyed. Ravel, and Stravinsky to start. Also Arnold Bax wrote many beautiful tone poems and seven symphonies all recorded on the Chandos label. I highly recommend the symphonies of Hungarian composer Laszlo Lajtha. They are available inexpensively on the Naxos, and Marco Polo labels. And why not complete your Honegger cycle? And give a listen to symphonies 3-4 by Szymanowski.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

MatthewWeflen said:


> So, does anyone know of a disc that contains good recordings of both Bruckner 0 and 00? I'm browsing now, and the only ones with both I see are Marcus Bosch and Gennady Rozhdestvensky, neither of whom I have heard of.


My own experiences with Rozhdestvensky's Bruckner haven't been totally happy ones when buying blind, so I would advise you to sample where you can.

You said you have an affinity with late Romanticism - then you might want to investigate the four symphonies of the ill-fated French composer Albéric Magnard (1865-1914). If you like Brahms then these should appeal. Also, the four symphonies of the Austro-Hungarian Franz Schmidt (1874-1939):


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DrMike said:


> Georg Tintner's recordings of these early Bruckner symphonies on the Naxos label are very good, and the added bonus of the lower Naxos prices.


Tintner recordings purchased. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

starthrower said:


> Why are you focused on symphonies only? There are many great ballet scores for full orchestra to be enjoyed. Ravel, and Stravinsky to start. Also Arnold Bax wrote many beautiful tone poems and seven symphonies all recorded on the Chandos label. I highly recommend the symphonies of Hungarian composer Laszlo Lajtha. They are available inexpensively on the Naxos, and Marco Polo labels. And why not complete your Honegger cycle? And give a listen to symphonies 3-4 by Szymanowski.


I am not focused entirely on symphonies. I just thought it was a smaller set to seek recommendations on.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I am not focused entirely on symphonies. I just thought it was a smaller set to seek recommendations on.


You can also check the TC recommended works lists. Hundreds of works to explore.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

MatthewWeflen said:


> So, does anyone know of a disc that contains good recordings of both Bruckner 0 and 00? I'm browsing now, and the only ones with both I see are Marcus Bosch and Gennady Rozhdestvensky, neither of whom I have heard of.


I believe that both George Tintner and Gerd Schaller have recorded both, but may only be available in complete sets.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

There is this one, but it's probably cheaper to buy them separately anyway.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I suggest you to get the other Shostakovich, Prokofiev and Berlioz symphonies. The _Turangalila_ by Messiaen and the #3 by Copland are classics and after a fast search in the thread I didn't see anyone citing them yet.

The site *DigitalDreamDoor.com* has a list of the "greatest" 100 symphonies, it's a good reference for you to explore I think.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Glazunov: Symphonies I-VIII, plus the one-movement Ninth. Rather consistent and solidly, beautifully crafted works. Start with no. VI.
Balakirev: Symphonies I-II
Bortkiewicz: Symphonies I-II
Blumenfeld: Symphony in C
Rubinstein: Symphonies II and V
Goldmark: Symphonies I-II
Shebalin: Symphonies I-V, plus Lenin Symphony
Kabalevsky: Symphonies I-IV
Khachaturian: Symphonies I-III
Nina Makarova (Khachaturian's wife): Symphony in D
Gliere: all three (start with no. III)
Lyatoshynsky: all five (start with no. III)
Skulte: Symphonies I, IV, V (avail. on Youtube)
Ivanovs: Symphonies II, VI, VI, XVIII (avail. on Youtube)
Antheil: Symphonies I-VI. Quintessentially American as one could get.
Diamond: Symphonies I-XI (most of them recorded)
Alfven: Symphonies I-IV
Pettersson: Symphonies V, VIII, XII
Ernst Toch: Symphonies I-VII
Milhaud: Symphonies I, IV, V
Creston: Symphony no. II
Bernstein: All three
Denisov: Symphony (1987)
Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. II and Sevastopol
Eshpai: Symphonies I, III, V, VII
Rakov: Symphonies I-II
Knipper: Symphony no. IV
Popov: Symphonies II, II, V, plus Chamber Symphony
Florence Price: Symphony in E
Still: Symphony no. II "Song of a New Race"
Draeseke: Symphony no. I
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Romeo et Juliet
Chausson: Symphony in B
Schmitt: Symphony no. II


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

wkasimer said:


> I believe that both George Tintner and Gerd Schaller have recorded both, but may only be available in complete sets.


Also Inbal, cf. above, and Young.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Tintner recordings purchased. Thanks for the rec!


Good choice! The so-called 'Nullte' Symphony 0 is actually the true #1. It was composed in 1869 vs the #1 composed in 1866. The Andante anticipates the symphonies that we're to come after:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

I would urge a little caution - is your desire to possess every symphony ever written? I have no doubt if you were to purchase all the recommended symphonies, you would find some you like, and some you don't. I know it isn't popular to say so, but in most instances, little or lesser known symphonies are such for a reason - they aren't that good. Sure, there will be some niche group that will like them. But becoming a "symphony completist" seems like too long and dark (and expensive) a rabbit hole - one I wouldn't care to go down. Try sampling elsewhere - Spotify, or other such services - first before making decisions on purchases. Even footing the bill for a premium Spotify membership would likely save you money over purchasing all these recordings, and the selection on there is quite extensive.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it's the general public being conservative and sticking to a limited repertoire for various reasons. To a large extent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> I think it's the general public being conservative and sticking to a limited repertoire for various reasons. To a large extent.


Possibly - but then most of these being mentioned here - in a classical music forum populated with classical music enthusiasts - don't get that much love or attention. So it isn't only the general public that is choosing to pass most of these by.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DrMike said:


> I would urge a little caution - is your desire to possess every symphony ever written? I have no doubt if you were to purchase all the recommended symphonies, you would find some you like, and some you don't. I know it isn't popular to say so, but in most instances, little or lesser known symphonies are such for a reason - they aren't that good. Sure, there will be some niche group that will like them. But becoming a "symphony completist" seems like too long and dark (and expensive) a rabbit hole - one I wouldn't care to go down. Try sampling elsewhere - Spotify, or other such services - first before making decisions on purchases. Even footing the bill for a premium Spotify membership would likely save you money over purchasing all these recordings, and the selection on there is quite extensive.


My goal is not to have a complete collection of all symphonies. Only a complete collection of symphonies I like  I was feeling like I had already done a good chunk of purchasing, have a good sense of what I enjoy, and generally like the recordings I've got, but was looking for new things to explore. Scriabin, Bruckner 0/00, Shostakovitch and Rachmaninoff seem like really good places to start. I'm especially excited about the Scriabin - it seems like it will scratch that Bruckner/Sibelius shaped spot in my brain.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DrMike said:


> Possibly - but then most of these being mentioned here - in a classical music forum populated with classical music enthusiasts - don't get that much love or attention. So it isn't only the general public that is choosing to pass most of these by.


No, it's the majority of the public.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

You have a good list, I'll add my suggests for

Atterberg
Martinu
Magnard
Nielsen
Saygun
Roussel
Frankel
The full Honegger cycle (Baudo is my favorite)


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yes, as mentioned a couple times already, get Rachmaninoff, complete cycle (1,2 & 3).


Ordered the Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw recording today. Thanks to all who suggested this!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

OK, so here are my purchases over the past two days or so, with many thanks to the recommenders here:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

As well as the following:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

My one comment would be that if you find yourself admiring Rachmaninoff and particularly Scriabin, their best expression is probably in the solo piano music.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I may be wrong (and I don't have the time to look through the whole thread) but have we mentioned Franck's symphony yet? It is surely a big must have for someone interested in Romantic symphonies. The Monteux recording is a classic but there are a few others that are really good.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Good call on Franck. Another composer whose symphonies you may want to check out is Raff.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Schmidt, Atterberg, Langgaard & Raff.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Fibich is pretty good too. Not the "second-rate Dvořák" he is often made out to be.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

If you enjoy Vaughan-Williams and Elgar, give Hubert Parry's five symphonies a try. Enormously influential on RVW and Elgar, but still solidly in the German Romantic mode. I also second suggestions to complete Nielsen and add all Martinu to your collection (Behalovek or Meister for Martinu).


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Shostakovitch and Vivaldi will probably be my next purchases, but I'm going to cool it for a while as I wait for these to arrive, rip them to my music player, and give them each a deep listen.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I think you're overwhelmed by such amount of suggestions, but that is the risk to ask for them 

These symphonies haven't been named yet, or at least most of them haven't:

*Ernest John Moeran* - Symphony in G minor and the sketches of his No. 2. This is music akin to Sibelius and VW.

*William Alwyn* - 5 symphonies, some of them are a bit challenging but rewarding, except Nos. 1 & 4 (IIRC) which are straightforward.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's* 3 symphonies, with a special emphasis on _Antar_.

*Charles Stanford* and his 7 symphonies. The No. 3 is excellent and 5 & 6 too if my memory serves.

*Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek* - 5 symphonies, all they are worth having, maybe except the No. 2.

*Sergei Lyapunov* - 2 symphonies in the vein of Balakirev/Glazunov, in a more epic scale.

*Felix Weingartner* - 7 symphonies, a bit similar to Bruckner, being the best of them 1-4 imho.

*Vassily Kalinnikov* - 2 ultra beautiful and memorable symphonies.

*Alexander Zemlinsky* - 2 late-Romantic symphonies, being the No. 2 his best.

*Richard Wetz* - 3 epic works in the Brucknerian scope.

*Erno Dohnanyi* - 2 numbered symphonies + one Symphony in F major.

*Ture Rangström* - 4 symphonies, think of Atterberg but on steroids.

*Heitor Villa-Lobos* - 11 symphonies.

*Aarre Merikanto* - 3 rather great symphonies, they leave a strong impression.

*Paul Hindemith* - Symphony in E-flat, Der Harmonie der Welt Symphony, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony for concert band, Symphonia Serena, Mathis der Maler Symphony.

*Joly Braga Santos* - 6 inspiring symphonies. The first 4 possess such life-affirming spirits, 5 & 6 are more serious.

*Dag Wirén* - 4 symphonies. 2 & 3 in a Sibelian mood, 4 & 5 much more advanced but interesting.

And the only symphonies by Smetana, Lalo, Hausegger, Vierne, Kodály, Korngold, Ferroud. They are not works to change the world but they are pretty good.

Of course, there are many more to explore.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Some more:

*Einar Englund* - 7 symphonies. I don't remember any of them being bad or dull.

*Kaljo Raid* - I don't know how many recorded symphonies there are by him, but the No. 1 is a must have. If you like Tubin, then this is mandatory!

*Malcolm Arnold* - 9 fantastic symphonies + one Symphony for strings + one Symphony for brass. He was one of the greatest British symphonists.

*Peter Mennin* - 7 recorded symphonies (7 out of 9, 1 & 2 were withdrawn). They are imbued by motoric rhythms and vibrant orchestration. Don't miss that!

*Einojuhani Rautavaara* - 8 symphonies. No. 3 reminds of Bruckner. 7 & 8 are his masterpieces, above all the No. 8 _The Journey_.

*John Kinsella* - I don't remember how many recorded symphonies exist. However, his style is incredible. He's been one of my greatest discoveries recently.

*Takashi Yoshimatsu* - 6 symphonies with cool atmospheres, a little of minimalism and incredible fun.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Matthew... --
I think you're going to be all right.
Apparently you already possess an affection for classical music (specifically symphonies) and a desire and interest in exploring the genre further. 
My own favorite genre to collect is the symphony, and I have some thousands in my current collection, I'm sure. Probably most every symphony mentioned thus far on this site, and some probably not yet mentioned. (Has the complete set of symphonies by Ikuma Dan been mentioned yet?)









And I listen to my discs. I don't just hoard them for the sake of having a huge collection of musical discs. The contrast of styles is tremendous, even within periods, such as the Classical era, the Romantic era or the Modern era. Especially the Modern era. It's a joy to explore these works of art, and I'm always open to hearing a new, hitherto unfamiliar symphony, or a new interpretation (conductor, orchestra, or even the same conductor and orchestra in a different recording!) of a familiar symphony. Searching out gems among the great sound art is a true adventure, and I've found that my penchant for collecting all of a composer's symphonies generally comes via my "like" of one that I've heard, my need to try another one to hear what it has to offer.
Yet, often a composer's single symphony remains a treasure, one that makes me regret he or she wrote only one. (I think immediately of the French composer Chausson -- his symphony in B-Flat is a remarkable sound scape I would not want to be without.)

So, continue on. Keep exploring. You will find your life is richer for it. Much richer.

And I … I will continue my quest to hear (and possibly acquire) all of the Alan Hovhaness symphonies. There are still a couple that have eluded my ears.

All the best to you.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hadn't heard of Ikuma Dan before






Among my LP rarities are Vadim Gomolyaka´s 1st Symphony, rather conventional ... just an example. Haven't counted, but I guess I have at least 1000 different symphonies, maybe 1200 or more.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_symphony_composers

(Derek Bourgeois reached 114 composed symphonies, Segerstam is currently around 330x)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Shostakovitch and Vivaldi will probably be my next purchases, but I'm going to cool it for a while as I wait for these to arrive, rip them to my music player, and give them each a deep listen.


Do give this excellent album a try. You won't regret it.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Shostakovitch and Vivaldi will probably be my next purchases, but I'm going to cool it for a while as I wait for these to arrive, rip them to my music player, and give them each a deep listen.


I recently got a Shostakovich symphonies cycle which I want to share. It is certainly the best I have heard.









It is the Melodiya cycle of Kondrashin, but meticulously remastered in 2006 by a Korean record label (Aulos). The difference in sound quality is quite astonishing. All the sharp and distant sound is gone, it sounds as if you listen to the best of Western recordings, but with a true Russian soul in the playing and conducting. The only problem is that you have to find one. I got mine on a Japanese auction site. Apparently, Melodiya might have used these maters themselves for the re-issue of this cycle on their own label in 2016, but I am not sure. But also this one is sold out and sometimes goes for ridiculous prices. But it is absolutely worth a search and even some investment.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ You lucky sod!

I've been after the Kondrashin cycle for a while, but the prices I have seen are extortionate. May I ask where you got your Korean edition, and how much? Thanks!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Here's a pic of the box front of my copy of the Shostakovich/Kondrashin set:









Box is impressive looking but flimsy. Includes a 32-page booklet with an essay on the symphonies in English by Daniil Petrov, translated by Tatiana Komarda. The front cover features a photo of the composer, the back cover features a photo of the conductor; there are no additional credits or track listings in the booklet. Each disc is encased in a slip-case with track listings and credits on back and a distinctive, individual wood-cut graphic by a Russian artist on the front.

Wouldn't want to be without this one!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> Here's a pic of the box front of my copy of the Shostakovich/Kondrashin set:
> 
> View attachment 120482
> 
> ...


This might be the one that is more attainable for me. How does the sound compare to a good modern recording?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

MatthewWeflen said:


> This might be the one that is more attainable for me. How does the sound compare to a good modern recording?


To my ears, hearing these discs on my largely tube propelled system with a fine CD deck and French loudspeakers from Triangle, these are superb. Ok, you may not get the ultimate modern-day sound and there are some miking issues in comparison to contemporary production, but what you do get are interpretations, sublimely played, by a Russian orchestra led by a conductor who knew the composer and premiered a couple of the symphonies. Kondrashin and Mravinsky remain, for me, the gods of Shostakovich conducting; and I know there are finer performances here and there to be had, probably of every one of the symphonies, and much better sound even in lesser performances, but with these two Russian conductors at the helm one gets _truth_ that outshines nearly every other quality of symphonic performance. If you can do so, please add this Kondrashin set (and the recordings of Mravinsky, as well) to your collection; you'll likely find these will become, more often than not, your go-to recordings of Dmitri Shostakovich. As they are mine!


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

CnC Bartok said:


> ^^^ You lucky sod!
> 
> I've been after the Kondrashin cycle for a while, but the prices I have seen are extortionate. May I ask where you got your Korean edition, and how much? Thanks!


Sorry for responding so late to your Q:

This Aulos release is sold out everywhere. I found one on Yahoo Auctions Japan. From Europe, you can bid/buy on this auction site through buyee.jp, which is a sort of intermediate to ship internationally from japan. You can also buy stuff in other Japanese online stores, like the HMV.co.jp shop, where they sell many Japanese re-issues of classical recordings (tower vintage label). I got a 24/192 remastered version of Parsifal of Knappertsbusch 1962 Live Bayreuth recording there. These purchases are not too expensive.

Anyway, the Shostakovich box costed €100 at the auction, to which shipping cost and import duties had to be added up (some €45). In all, I still think it is worthwile and it is compensated with other low cost purchases. Also, the idea of taking trouble for getting an OOP release, adds to the fun.

But I couldn't imagine Melodiya will not re-issue the remastered Kondrashin cycle anywhere in the future, as there is clearly a market for it.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DrMike said:


> Georg Tintner's recordings of these early Bruckner symphonies on the Naxos label are very good, and the added bonus of the lower Naxos prices.


I just listened to the Bruckner Nullte. It was wonderful. The Scherzo is very reminiscent of the Scherzo from the 1st. The recording was also excellent. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I just listened to the Bruckner Nullte. It was wonderful. The Scherzo is very reminiscent of the Scherzo from the 1st. The recording was also excellent. Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> View attachment 120619


No problem - while I don't bring up Bruckner as much lately, I did a lot of listening to him early on in my initial exploration of the vast classical music catalog. The 4th remains my favorite, but there is a lot of good music there with Bruckner.

Of the Tintner recordings, I also enjoy his recording of the "00" Study Symphony and the 3rd.

If you really enjoy Bruckner, it may interest you to try Sergiu Celibidache's recording of the 4th on EMI. He takes it at an incredibly slow pace, and in generally I don't much care for slower tempi, but I have a strange fascination with this. It is nearly 11 minutes slower than the other recording of this symphony I have and love - the Gunter Wand recording with Berlin on RCA.


----------



## sgjames (Feb 1, 2016)

86 posts in and not a mention of the four symphonies of Michael Tippett. As the great British comedy actor Terry Thomas would have said: "You're a shower, an absolute shower".


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

sgjames said:


> 86 posts in and not a mention of the four symphonies of Michael Tippett. As the great British comedy actor Terry Thomas would have said: "You're a shower, an absolute shower".


The Brabbins cycle on Hyperion is definitely worth investigating. There are myriad (more conservative) 20th-century British composers that were prolific writers of symphonies: Alwyn, Arnold, Brian, Lloyd, Rubbra, Wordsworth, etc.-for me, however, they are somewhat of an acquired taste and not terribly significant.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DrMike said:


> No problem - while I don't bring up Bruckner as much lately, I did a lot of listening to him early on in my initial exploration of the vast classical music catalog. The 4th remains my favorite, but there is a lot of good music there with Bruckner.
> 
> Of the Tintner recordings, I also enjoy his recording of the "00" Study Symphony and the 3rd.
> 
> If you really enjoy Bruckner, it may interest you to try Sergiu Celibidache's recording of the 4th on EMI. He takes it at an incredibly slow pace, and in generally I don't much care for slower tempi, but I have a strange fascination with this. It is nearly 11 minutes slower than the other recording of this symphony I have and love - the Gunter Wand recording with Berlin on RCA.


I purchased the Tintner 00 as well. It is certainly a nice recording, but not as Brucknerian as the 0.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

sgjames said:


> 86 posts in and not a mention of the four symphonies of Michael Tippett. As the great British comedy actor Terry Thomas would have said: "You're a shower, an absolute shower".


Good to see a new member diving in to correct us all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2019)

sgjames said:


> 86 posts in and not a mention of the four symphonies of Michael Tippett. As the great British comedy actor Terry Thomas would have said: "You're a shower, an absolute shower".


It's probably because not that many people care about them.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

MatthewWeflen said:


> The ones I've responded to most strongly have been Beethoven, Bruckner, Brahms, and Sibelius. ..


I'd dig into why Mozart isn't on that list... could be the performances you listened to, expecting too much of the (many) symphonies he created as a kid, lack of sponsors for that form, the fact that "symphonies" were a relative weakness for him ... Then you may be tempted to explore more than just symphonies. Sticking with orchestral, maybe try Mozart's Piano Concertos (Perahia box set would be a reasonable place to start...)


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Mal said:


> I'd dig into why Mozart isn't on that list... could be the performances you listened to, expecting too much of the (many) symphonies he created as a kid, lack of sponsors for that form, the fact that "symphonies" were a relative weakness for him ... Then you may be tempted to explore more than just symphonies. Sticking with orchestral, maybe try Mozart's Piano Concertos (Perahia box set would be a reasonable place to start...)


I have a box set of Mozart's symphonies (Mozart Akademie Amsterdam) which is quite nice, and many discs of divertimenti and overtures. I like them all quite a bit.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I just picked up this set, Prokofiev symphonies by Ozawa/BPO. It is delightful!


----------

